# Looking to buy Q7.... need help.



## hj3! (Nov 5, 2005)

When would be the best time for the best price?
Should I try dealing on a 07 or just order a 08?
I have heard about $4,000 incentives. Is this on used, cpo's, or just new 07 models left on lots?
What kind of deal did you get when you purchased?
Thanks for any help. I just want to be prepared when I talk to some dealers. I have never had a good experience working with a dealership yet.
Hopefully this car will be different. Thanks again.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Looking to buy Q7.... need help. (hj3!)*

They have great lease deals on 3.6 premiums and I hear the 4.2 base is being sold very cheap. The 4.2 will only be available in premium for 08. I would see if you can find an 07 with the fatures you want. Also highly recommend you get the AMI if you use an iPod. I love our 3.6(and had a 2004 V8 T-reg before the Q7) but if you need a lot of power go for the 4.2.


----------



## tregpassat (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Looking to buy Q7.... need help. (hj3!)*

I'm curious to hear from some folks who have owned a Q7 for a while and to know how the service has been. We have an 04 VW Touareg that we swear has gremlins, all sorts of electronic issues, 3 air ride suspension pumps, tire pressure monitoring issues. We like the Q7 fairly well, is it having the same issues since it is a close relative.
Thanks!


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Looking to buy Q7.... need help. (tregpassat)*

We had an 04 V8 Treg before our Q7 and so far(3mths and 2500 miles) it has been great. Our T-reg had all kinds of issues by this point. I really like the Q7 and it has better gadgets.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Looking to buy Q7.... need help. (hj3!)*

Guys, I am shopping for a new SUV and yes I really like the Q7. I need a favor though, when I test drove one yesterday, the dealership didn't have any measuring tape. I need to fit my doggie crate through the trunk. So my question is, what's the height on the trunk opening? Please measure it and let me know. Thanks.



_Modified by darien at 11:35 AM 8-12-2007_


----------

